# La Manga



## Colin&Doreen (Jan 28, 2018)

Looked round Alicante area,Almeria and now trying Mar Menor. Looking for a property to spend the winter months and am wondering if it may be too quiet. Wouldl like some involvement with ex pat community and activities. Are there plenty of amenities open during the months of November through to April.Love the area but worried it might be too quiet.Your responses would be helpful in making our decision. Thank you.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have visited La manga in December and it was dead. Like a ghost town.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

I too have been to La Manga in winter, and found it dead. However I've only ever been there in the daytime, I can't comment about nightlife.

On the opposite side of the Mar Menor you should take a look at the area around Los Alcazarez. It's never dead and if you have a car it is easy to get to various other towns in the area. Plenty of expats and locals to be found.

Steve


----------



## gazboxer (Jan 7, 2018)

I was in La Manga last week and it was very quiet hardly anything open


----------

